# Happy (belated) Gotcha Day, Onyx!



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

I brought my little man home four years ago on Valentine's Day, and he's been my Valentine ever since!!! Happy gotcha day, bubba, my life wouldn't be the same without you! <3


----------

